# Can't access internet via router



## Smith25 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've had a Linksys WRT54G router for about 6 months, and I finally got a Linksys WPC54G notebook adapter yesterday. While trying to set it up, I was able to set up my wireless security, and allow my card to interact with the router, but I couldn't connect to the internet. My PC kept telling me I had conflicting IPs or something of that sort.

My first stupid move was not coming here with that error and getting advice on what to do. My second stupid error was messing with the DHCP IPs in the router settings, and manually setting up some sort of gateway(yes, I realize I'm a complete idiot now). After both of those I couldn't connect to the internet even with my PC. Then it hit me that Cox high speed internet assigns me an IP, so I can't manually set one. So I unhooked my router, an ran straight from my modem to my PC, and wrote down all of my connection info. IP, subnet mask, default gateway, DNS server IPs, and the DHCP server's IP, so I could manually set the correct IPs and get my internet back up and running at least on my PC. When I hooked my router back up, I could not access the browser based control panel.

My first question is, is there any way to reset the router to its default setting without having access to the browser based control panel, or is there a way to regain access to the control panel?

I've tried restarting my PC, router, and modem in every possible order, and repairing my connection with the router hooked up. The first several times the router would manually set my IP, but now it won't.

If it is possible to reset my router, which I assume there must, or at least really, really, hope there is, I could use some instructions on setting up my wireless internet on my laptop.

Any help at all would be *greatly* appreciated.

-Smitty


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

You can reset the router to its default state by taking a ball-point pin and pressing and holding the reset button on the back of the router for about 10 seconds. This should return it to factory default.

The IP conflict that you are getting probably means that you have two machines on the same network, with the same IP... this can't happen. They need to have different addresses. 


I would suggest that you reset the router, reset up the wireless security and then set all machines that you wish to connect to the router to "Obtain IP automatically"

Does this help?


----------



## Smith25 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I'm gonna try all that as soon as a find my pen. How exactly do I set my PC and laptop to "obtain IP automatically"?


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

Right click "My Network Places", then right click "Local Area Connection" and select properties. Find "Internet/TCP/IP protocol" in the list box, select it and then hit properties button. You are looking for a screen like the one I have attached. Select the "Obtain IP address automatically"... you will then have to reboot the machine for the changes to take effect.


----------



## Smith25 (Jan 21, 2006)

Once I reset the router, and r-ran the CD that came with the router, I was able to connect to the internet. Then I used the "Secure Easy Setup" process, and now my laptop can access the internet. So i don't need to make it obtain its IP automatically, but I'll remember how to do that incase I recieve that conflicting IPs error again for any reason. Oddly, the wireless card's program tells me I can connect to the router, but can't find the internet, but I can access the internet completely, and I'm not getting the IP error on my PC.

Thanks a lot for all of your help cjessee. It's much appreciated.


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

Excellent, thanks for posting back the solution. It will help someone else that comes along with the same problem.


----------

